# Can You Believe It?



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The Groomer told Mom that she found a FLEA on me!!!









We haven't been outside for ever so long! It's been a mess in our backyard since mom and dad has been doing work out there! Mom is busy cleaning and washing everything and she went to the vet to get us all a pill. She said no more .Vectra for us!! 

Hopefully the cold weather is going to get rid of these darn fleas! Mom says she's never seen fleas this bad EVER!!!









I'll just lie around here, and hopefully that old flea has left for good!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I just can't believe it! Fleas are so yucky! We've had a flea issue here. The vet found one on Maddie last week and I was so mad! We can't do Vectra either and I got Comfortis but I have been too nervous to try it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> I just can't believe it! Fleas are so yucky! We've had a flea issue here. The vet found one on Maddie last week and I was so mad! We can't do Vectra either and I got Comfortis but I have been too nervous to try it.


Comfortis is what I gave all of mine. I've used it before with no problems.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I hope that any other fleas have fled the area where you live!

Deb, your house always looks spotless ... so, I doubt any other fleas have a chance to invade your beautiful home.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, I hope that any other fleas have fled the area where you live!
> 
> Deb, your house always looks spotless ... so, I doubt any other fleas have a chance to invade your beautiful home.


Thank you Marie! I freak out from a flea. This is the second time this year we've found one on Dewey,!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes I can....lol....they do freak me out too. 
Deb-I don't put mine on flea meds for ONE flea. Over past 3 1/2 yrs I've seen probably ONE flea a year on Sammie. I don't think big deal. I just wash him. I talked to my vet yrs ago and he said its like getting bit by mosquito, your bound to see one with dogs once while. He said unless I saw more OR he had a serious reaction to fleas he wouldn't give them monthly meds for one flea. Sammie had no reaction to the flea. I don't want meds every month unless there is an issue your bound to see one once in while with multiple dogs. Unless its issue I'd wait to give him pesticides.

PS-Dewey, your a doll sitting in middle of that pretty bed :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dewey, you probably picked it up at the groomers. One flea doesn't mean your meds are not working though! Basically pills are not a preventative---they just kill the fleas you get. You may have gotten it along the way to the groomers too.
The essential oils spray would keep that one off you though.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My other dogs were never on flea meds and never had a flea. Theses guys were all out so much , earlier in the summer , and I saw a flea. This year has been bad! I'll not use Vectra again and I gave them Comfortis just because there are 4 of them and I'm afraid we'll get more. I have Moms coming in everyday, and a lot of them have dogs , so I'm thinking maybe one came in in a diaper bag or car seat????


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Dewey, you probably picked it up at the groomers. One flea doesn't mean your meds are not working though! Basically pills are not a preventative---they just kill the fleas you get. You may have gotten it along the way to the groomers too.
> The essential oils spray would keep that one off you though.


Cold weather is on the way here, so fleas shouldn't!be a bother soon, but I am going back and look up your "formula' for the essential oils. I!ve had it with fleas, ticks , and the meds that they have to take!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We've had some fleas this year! And a couple ticks. We have such a large back yard it's hard to tray it all. So since it's supposed to rain and we are leaving for Florida, DH put a lot of spectracide out yesterday. It will be soaked in before we get back. We actually need a clod winter to get rid of bugs. The last two were very mild.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yuck, Dewey must have gotten it from the Scarecrow . Beautiful room BTW.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Yuck, Dewey must have gotten it from the Scarecrow . Beautiful room BTW.


Never thought of that?? That was the last time they were out!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yikes! I know how you feel...when we lived in Hawaii the fleas were horrible! My two got fleas on our Oregon trip a few years ago and I went into freak out mode. Told my husband just take me home! I'm so glad we don't have to deal with that in Vegas.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry that you are going through this Debbie! Not fun at all............. I have noticed alot of the squirrels in our area running around half bald......... loss of hair I guess due to the fleas!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aww Debbie...that's awful. You know the nightmare I have had...in 3 days my house was loaded. Good thing your already cleaning....not too make things harder or more stressful but I wld also vacuum curtains or drapes. It was the one thing I overlooked and sure enough fleas were still hatching, they had laid eggs in the drapes where Lacie sleeps near. The exterminator told me that 5% live on the dogs and the rest live in your house.
I would think that finding 1 flea could possibly just be a stray hanging on the hair, possibly being from the groomers( that's where Lacie got hers)and being proactive like you shld rid them for good....at least I hope so for you!


----------

